# MA, NH, VT, RI, NJ, PA Sept 4-11



## kathl88 (Jul 29, 2020)

Hi

Looking for a 1 bedroom or 2 bedroom rental labor day week in MA, NH, VT, RI, NJ, PA.

Confined to this area or we're subject to quarantine.

Ideally beach but mountain/lake good as well

Thanks


----------



## csxjohn (Jul 30, 2020)

North Carolina won't work?


----------



## roadtriper (Aug 1, 2020)

kathl88 said:


> Hi
> 
> Looking for a 1 bedroom or 2 bedroom rental labor day week in MA, NH, VT, RI, NJ, PA.
> 
> ...


I can get you that week in VT   Mount Ascutney Resort in Brownsville. its an HICV Resort run by Orange Lake.  I see avail of a one bedroom w/queen, or a 2 bedroom with 2 loft bedrooms with 2 doubles and 2 twins.   check it out and PM me if interested  thanks RT


----------



## Aftermath (Aug 9, 2020)

Sept 1-7 NEWPORT, Inn on Long Wharf.


----------



## Luanne (Aug 9, 2020)

Aftermath said:


> Sept 1-7 NEWPORT, Inn on Long Wharf.


If you are coming into Rhode Island from any of the state on this list you have to self quarantine for 14 days.

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...CmQmtLknzu7Bo0jwY02/pubhtml?gid=0&single=true


----------



## Aftermath (Aug 12, 2020)

CT and NY no longer need to quarantine after visiting R.I.


----------

